# New Primary to Guess



## Drorchid (Sep 27, 2006)

OK; here is a new primary hybrid to guess. Now this is one that no one has seen before. 

One of the parents is pretty easy to guess. One of the drawbacks of using this parent is obvious in the photo. The first flower that gets formed, usually does not stick above the foliage too well, so when it gets formed it gets squished between the leaves. :sob: That is why the pouch is kind of flat. Usually after the first flower 1 to 3 flowers get formed that are normal. (Unfortunately I don't have a picture of a normal flower yet).







Robert


----------



## Heather (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, I think one parent could be bellatalum but I will have to do some more research....


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 27, 2006)

I guess I'll go with adductum x bellatulum.


----------



## bwester (Sep 27, 2006)

I dunno... but I want one!


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2006)

EEEK

I was thinking Roth X glaucophyllum

Can you give us a pic of the staminode.


----------



## Heather (Sep 27, 2006)

Darn that Lien, he told me what it was so now I cannot guess anymore.  
Lien is naughty when it comes to surprises. LOL. I forgive him though, it isn't always such a bad thing.


----------



## Heather (Sep 27, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> I guess I'll go with adductum x bellatulum.



You're just adductum obsessed lately aren't you? I know, I'm one to talk.


----------



## Marco (Sep 27, 2006)

bellatulum x kolo


----------



## slippertalker (Sep 27, 2006)

I agree with bellatulum x kolopakingii


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 27, 2006)

I'd guess, but I'm the one that corrupted Lien...

Jon
________
Ford mel engine


----------



## Heather (Sep 27, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> I'd guess, but I'm the one that corrupted Lien...
> 
> Jon



Dammit Jon! 
Geesh...what's wrong with you people? LOL!


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 27, 2006)

Prince Edward of York x sanderianum.

What do I win?

Edit: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=517


----------



## couscous74 (Sep 27, 2006)

concolor x adductum?

Quick somebody register it before it becomes Woessner ConcoAdd


----------



## Mahon (Sep 27, 2006)

Paph. rothschildianum x Paph. leochilum?

-Pat


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 28, 2006)

As a hint, no one has yet given the right combination, but the 2 parents have been named (with the wrong combination), so now it is a matter of combining the 2 right parents! 

Robert


----------



## Kyle (Sep 28, 2006)

concolor x roth


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 28, 2006)

nope, keep guessing.....


Robert


----------



## Shadow (Sep 28, 2006)

roth x adductum


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 28, 2006)

Shadow said:


> roth x adductum


that would be Paph Johanna Bernhardt definately not!!! I would have guessed Paph. adductum x bellatulum but obviously it is not, and it doesn't look like Paph. Deejay Original wich is concolor x adductum Let me think more.


----------



## johnndc (Sep 28, 2006)

glaucophyllum x sanderianum. I hate what glaucophyllum does to crosses, and I kind of hate this one, so I just have this gut feeling  And it looks like it was pretty before the evil glauco got a hold of it, thus I think sanderianum. Though I will say the color made me think a bit of one of those red bellatulums.

Case in point, re ugly glauco mix (I unfortuantely own this, even though this isn't my flower)
http://www.orchid-society-gb.org.uk/images/I Paph (bellatulum 'Freese' x moquettianum).jpg


----------



## ScottMcC (Sep 28, 2006)

I vote that it's concolor x kolo, making it woessner conco-kola.


----------



## Marco (Sep 28, 2006)

Im with Scott


----------



## Heather (Sep 28, 2006)

Ron-NY said:


> that would be Paph Johanna Bernhardt definately not!!! I would have guessed Paph. adductum x bellatulum but obviously it is not, and it doesn't look like Paph. Deejay Original wich is concolor x adductum Let me think more.



Ahem. I am STILL looking for a good photo of P. Johanna Burkhardt, if anyone has one, I'm shouting out for it again! Please!!!

I say concolor x _________


----------



## bwester (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say its not even an orchid, but instead the result of a bored individual who couldnt sleep and played all night on photoshop. Do I win???


----------



## Marco (Sep 28, 2006)

is it a tulip?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 28, 2006)

bwester said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say its not even an orchid, but instead the result of a bored individual who couldnt sleep and played all night on photoshop. Do I win???





Marco said:


> is it a tulip?


:rollhappy:


----------



## Jason Fischer (Sep 28, 2006)

You idiots, it is a botanical tulip!!!

Heather I'm sure Jon and Lien are pulling your leg, I bet they gave you the wrong answer!


----------



## truemadman (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I have just joined the group. I'm in the process of re-built my paph collection. My passion has always been "Roth" to the point of almost no limit, hence the name "truemadman."

Let me guess, it could very well be concolor X sand.

Kind Regards,
Truemadman


----------



## bench72 (Sep 29, 2006)

I think it could be 

Paph Wossner Sandy-color

which would be sandy-rianum crossed with concolor


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 29, 2006)

truemadman said:


> I have just joined the group...


Welcome to the forum, truemadman. We are all mad here in one way or another, so you will feel right at home...


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 29, 2006)

Finally someone guessed it!

Marco you win. It is a photo of a tulip!!, although Brewster is partly right, as I did some photoshopping.....



No just kidding....Truemadman, and Bench 72 guessed it.:clap: :clap: 

It is Paph. concolor x sanderianum.

Good Job!! and Truemadman Welcome aboard!!!


Robert


----------



## truemadman (Oct 2, 2006)

Slipperfan and Robert, Thanks!


----------

